# Softener brine line suction capacity



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone here have any idea how much head a softeners Venturi can suck up brine. Doesn't say in the manual. Looking to put a couple softeners on an 8 foot mezzanine, and have the brine tank down on the floor. Reason is for space.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have specs, but I think that 8' would be pushing it. I think it would draw, but I would be afraid that it wouldn't draw quickly enough to saturate the resin with enough brine during regeneration. How big of a softener? Large commercial unit, or something that you could use the tank in tank variety for space?


----------



## plumbingontario (Dec 14, 2014)

We ended up playing it safe and finding a new location for it. Its not as ideal as on the mez but at least I know it will function properly. Thanks


----------

